# Some books about psychology



## LivingANightmare (Oct 3, 2010)

I'm thinking that maybe reading some books about human psychology ( not "How to get rid of anxiety" ), just general books about psychology, may help by better understanding the brain and how to solve the problems.


What do you think ?
What titles would be recommended ?


----------



## shale (Jul 24, 2010)

I don't have any recommendations, but you might also read some basic neurology books or magazines. Scientific American Mind is a good magazine. I find neurology more helpful to understanding SA then psychology, but psychology is still helpful.


----------



## LivingANightmare (Oct 3, 2010)

So ? Any suggestions ?


----------



## Scorpius (Feb 26, 2010)

I would recommend "the power of now" by Eckhart Tolle...It has an eastern spiritual approach to psychology which is why i like and i think it's a great book on psychology in general

Also "the art of loving" by Erich Fromm and "the power of your subconscious mind" by Joseph Murphy

These 2 books i haven't read yet (planning to) but I looked into them and they seem to be very good..they also have a lot of good reviews on amazon.com


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

To start off, it's usually good to have a grounding in some basic neuroscience. I think the Synaptic Self by Joseph LeDoux might be a good start, but it's been a long time since I read it so I don't remember how accessible it is. I can recommend some others, but they're mostly technical reviews or textbooks. Wikipedia is also a good resource if you want a quick and dirty explanation, but some of their science pages are super-technical as well.

Some of my favorites:
-How the Mind Works, Stuff of Thought, The Blank Slate - Steven Pinker
-Predictably Irrational, The Upside of Irrationality - Dan Ariely
-The Invisible Gorilla - Simons and Chabris
-The Seven Sins of Memory - Daniel Schacter
-How We Know What Isn't So - Thomas Gilovich
-On Being Certain - Robert Burton
-I Am a Strange Loop - Douglas Hofstadter (philosophy and psychology)
-The Rules of the Mind - John R. Anderson (pretty technical, but worth it if you're familiar with cog psych, comp sci, AI, or neural networks)


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

i think somewhat the same way as you do... so i searched about some psychology books and i came across some old free ebooks. though i haven't had time to read but they are based on some of the "fathers" of psychology... the root.

at any rate, you can download them from the internet for free... just do a google... i think i got them from google books.. can't remember.

The Principles of Psychology by Wiliam James ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_James ) volume one
​ The Principles of Psychology by Wiliam James volume two

The Principles of Psychology by Herbert Spencer ( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Herbert_Spencer ) vol. one
​ THE PSYCHOLOGY OF SUGGESTION a reaserch into the subconcious nature of man and society by BORIS SIDIS​ glgl


----------



## LostPancake (Apr 8, 2009)

I think it's very helpful to understand how the brain works. 

Cozolino, The Neuroscience of Human Relationships - is very good. Even has a section on social anxiety.


----------



## Sunshine009 (Sep 21, 2008)

NLP books will teach you about the brain. The application can be altered as to how you use the information however.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

mrfixit said:


> i think somewhat the same way as you do... so i searched about some psychology books and i came across some old free ebooks. though i haven't had time to read but they are based on some of the "fathers" of psychology... the root.
> 
> at any rate, you can download them from the internet for free... just do a google... i think i got them from google books.. can't remember.
> 
> ...


Those are good suggestions, but they're pretty dense and, of course, just a little dated. I'd probably start with something more recent and work back to those.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

^ actually it works the other way around... you start from the beginning and continue onward from there, then make your own judgment. it has been proven by many "experts" that one cannot learn something "right" if one does not start from the beginning. as out dated or dumb the beginning looks, it helps to understand the present... 

try to learn how to play tennis, and skip the beginning = suck at tennis = frustration. 

try to be a mechanic with out knowing how the motor works or how the parts work = a guessing game = hit or miss. 

actually, in everything that school teaches, one has to first learn about the history of the subject (root). 

look at the book "great dialogues of plato" that book is based on wise men from 469 b.c. (give or take) and the book was translated in 1956 (if i'm not wrong). yet, it has a lot of truth. so dated has nothing to do with it since if there was no beginning there would not be the now. 

i'm sure if i read those books i'm bound to learn something from them.... but, of course, those are my beliefs.gl


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I think that's something of a faulty analogy. Knowledge isn't a fine linear process like a skill such as learning tennis is. You don't need to know Ptolemaic astronomy to understand modern astronomy. More recent books also tend to include the relevant and replicated info from older sources. Of course, you still have to go back if you want a true appreciation of them.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

^the thing is that it is not an analogy but is the TRUTH... didn't you learn how to walk by falling down first? 

don't tell me that you never fell down? 

if you do tell me that, i will label you as someone disconnected from reality.... cus falling down is the beginning... then comes learning NOT to fall down = learning how to walk. 

everything in this world is based on the beginning.. tell me what isn't?

what is knowledge to you?

the rules could be bend and still come out "normal"but that would be rare... but everything starts from the bottom up.


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

I should have been more precise -- learning a certain specialty or area of knowledge isn't necessarily linear. It varies by the area. In math, you have to learn the four functions before you can learn algebra. But once you hit a certain point, you can branch into different areas. You don't need to know complex proofs in number theory to understand calculus, even though calc came later.

Of course, there is a lot of great material in early psychology. However, they didn't have the benefit of brain imaging, computers, well-established statistical models, or a large existing literature database. I think modern psychology has done quite a lot to sift out the good from the bad in the early literature. There are no definite axioms in psychology, unlike math.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

> I should have been more precise -- learning a certain specialty or area of knowledge isn't necessarily linear. It varies by the area. In math, you have to learn the four functions before you can learn algebra. But once you hit a certain point, you can branch into different areas. You don't need to know complex proofs in number theory to understand calculus, even though calc came later.


the thing that you fail to see is that math started way back since before you where born (root...begining) math, as it is right now, is the present but no the beginning. it is the evolution of the beginning.

the four functions that you speak of would not exists if there was not beginning. the using our own minds to figure out things that were not figured out in the beginning is what is called civilization.

flight, cars, medicine, everything is based on the beginning... the present is just nothing more than the beginning being evolved.



> However, they didn't have the benefit of brain imaging, computers, well-established statistical models, or a large existing literature database. I think modern psychology has done quite a lot to sift out the good from the bad in the early literature. There are no definite axioms in psychology, unlike math.


actually the greatest achievements were in the past before this nonsense of "entertainment"... tv, radio, new... etc. i believe we are actually being held back from getting ahead. just look at the teens.... there are many who are having kids... who knows what the future holds with all these dumb kids. hopefully there are enough of us to keep things balanced.

still, one cannot skip the beginning and expect to be a expert.

don't you grow plants from a seed?

don't you know that something is wrong from mistakes?

don't you know whats bad from the good?

don't you know what's the beginning from the end?

weren't you born from the beginning and you are who you are right now cus of the beginning?

with all this technology why can't they cure SA?


----------



## Belshazzar (Apr 12, 2010)

Uh, okay, but you don't need to have a nuanced knowledge of Sumerian history to know who George Washington was. I don't really know what you're trying to say here. If you want to discuss this further, maybe you should make a thread in science or S&C so we don't clog up LivingANightmare's thread with a tangential debate.


----------



## mrfixit (Jun 25, 2009)

what i'm trying to tell you does not really matter unless i prove to you the cure to SA.... which i base on the beginning... which it is the truth. 

it is clear you don't understand my side while i do yours... the only way to settle this is to prove it to you (or you me)... but i'm not for it? neither are you...

but you have to understand that in order for you to understand your SA, you have to go back to the beginning... if you can't do that, you will be chasing your tail the rest of your life. 

that is my point and i believe that on everything cus that is life..... 

the present books about psychology are based on the early (or late... how ever you want to see things) books about psychology.. the present books are nothing more than an interpretation of the past books.... i could read the past books and come up with my own interpretation since everyone is different. still, my interpretation would stem from the past.

i don't think i'm getting my point across but i assure you, this is universal... in fact, my beliefs are based from nature.

i am a strong believer in knowing the past to know the present or future.


----------



## Psygnoob (Dec 15, 2010)

*here's a short list of very introductory books...*

I'm thinking that maybe reading some books about human psychology ( not "How to get rid of anxiety" ), just general books about psychology, may help by better understanding the brain and how to solve the problems.

Well I think reading up on the issue is a good idea, especially if you find yourself so overwhelmed that you need to sit down, and address the situation that focally.

The important thing to know is that based on the kind of environment you live in, you'll want to differentiate what you're actually anxious about from what is making you feel anxious.

For instance, if you're worked up about a test because you haven't had any sleep, and you take a large amount of caffeine you're likely to feel more anxious in some situations which will concern your diet, your regular body susceptibility to substances and diet (alimentary) content, and you're physiology especially with concerns regarding the circadian rhythms (that is your sleep cycles).

Some good things to read are basic biochemistry for one, and neurology if you really want to learn about the topic. If you want to grab the basic gist on the material, the Freud is an excellent resource because he breaks down in very technical terms, how anxiety and repression turn into more morbid behavioral patterns. 
General Psychoanalytic Theory and The Ego & the Id, as well as anything you can find on the superego are good starting points.

William James (I haven't read herbert spencers version yet but I'm hearing some very good things) is also an excellent resource. It is by far more complex than Freud simply because it includes linguistics perspectives that Freud didn't exert himself to even begin to explain, while if you can understand the writing style of the time James actually does try to present the philosophies behind his writing style in a forthright way. Habit, Automaton Theory, The Scope of Psychology, and The Functions of the Brain are very good chapters, as well as On Some General Conditions of the Brain. Especially if you want to begin to think about Freudian concepts with respect to their effect on the brain.

Wundt's Physiological Principles is essential as well, it begins to break down some very regular information on the physiology which contributes to many psychological, arguably all, conditions.

Beginning with the early literature is best because it won't be bogged down with excessive in depth research, and instead will present you with a platform for learning. On the other hand, experiencing some social anxiety, you'll probably want to be able to find some personal incite quicker. As such, read up on your dietary, allergic, and anatomic condition. Note any in depth cognitive symptoms that are related to the way you think or feel. Reading about cognitive dissonance and the cognitive distortions will help you in this particular portion of your research.

Lastly, you'll want to read about neurology and anatomy. I think most common college text books are god for biochemistry and anatomy & physiology, but if you're the type to get stuck in particular modes of learning (i.e. if you read these older literature first then find a similar time frame book so that you can found your learning, or transition to work on your ambidexterity with concern to cognitive logical processes). Grey has always been revered in anatomy, and again physiology would likely go to Wundt.

If you find more complex information with regard to your body state while doing preliminary research, then something very important to know will be Yung-Helmholtz & Weber-Fechner. They deal with perception and intensity, from there you may find yourself moving into more complex psychometrics and psychophysics literature.

In truth it's an in depth topic, you'll want to confer with someone more advanced than yourself, especially if you're new to psychological concepts and precepts, and you need answers now; but if you are stable enough that you don't need to regard a professional and think you would like to found your learning first this is a common route. They are some of the regular names quoted in classical psychology literature.

Anyone interested on the topic with even the most simple experience in psychological troubles would advise though, if you're in suffering consult a pro and get a regimen that works to your tailored needs. I'm a puny connoisseur.

Once you have a better grasp on at least Freud and James, if not others, then I'd say read about Jungian archetypes. Once you can grasp anatomy and physiology very well, then retackle freud and Jung. Then really move into psychometrics and psychophysics as well as other areas of chemistry and physics. Psychology is all about internal external, self and objective, this means you me and the world around us.

It might help you to intellectualize your state though, which means skip all the information that doesn't apply as readily. It may seem odd to tell someone with social anxiety to read "Disorder of the Self" by Masterson, but it's the most complex behavior forms that are individually coherent in people that do and do not experience complex positive and negative symptoms. The same with Jungian Archetypes and Freudian Abnorms. As such, just reading these may better help you understand the rationale you're using, to the good and as distortions. You might say taking the 12-step, especially alone, is almost too compulsive. And depending on your immediate concerns, you might need to ease yourself into the process.

Freud "General Psychoanalytic Theory", "The Ego & the Id"
Carl G. Jung "The Archetypes & the Collective Unconscious" (vol. 9 of the Collected Work of Jung)
William James "Principles of Psychology Vol. 1-2
Wilhelm Wundt "Principles of Physiological Psychology" w/Brad Tichener
Masterson "Disorders of the Self"

For a really in depth intro to the plethora of psych principles, not just social anxiety (and with less in depth material or complex material at least about abnormal psychology)

Morton Hunt "The Story of Psychology"
Get some good text books toward the masters degree in psych and the associates in anatomy & physiology"
REA's Problem Solvers (book series) Psychology
Oxford Dictionary of Terms "Psychology" (winner of the outstanding reference for the sciences award).

Grey "Anatomy of the Human"

With Regard to Psychometrics and Simple Psychophysics
Lt. Col. David Grossman "On Killing" (while this seems to be a bit off from therepeutic reading in psychology, what beginners should know is that psychology will have a mathematical principle behind it regardless of which particular description a symptom or psychological interest is given. For that reason, reading this will introduce you to the body state under extreme pressure.

You'll want not to over intellectualize it though, or rationalize it to your personal condition without an outiside observer. W. James wrote about the veridical hallucination, that is, the idea that we can introspectively understand the derivation and nature of our body sensations ourselves. Most of these hallucinations as they are described are wrong.


----------



## LALoner (Dec 3, 2008)

Neurosis and Human Growth by Dr. Karen Horney is the best psych book I have come across, I don't know why it doesn't get more attention. The Enneagram is mostly a plagiarization of Horney's ideas.


----------

